# Oil In Radiator



## LONESTARDESIGNS (Jan 8, 2004)

I HAVE A N MODEL TRACTOR MADE IN 1946, RUNS GREAT, STARTS GREAT, PULLS WELL, GETS A LITTLE HOT AFTER A LONG WORKOUT, BUT I HAVE BEEN NOTICING MORE AND MORE OIL IN THE RADIATOR FLUID. WHEN I PUT ANITFREEZE IN THE OTHER NIGHT IT TOOK ME ABOUT TEN MINUTES TO GET THE BROWN SLUDGE OUT OF THE TOP OF THE FLUID IN ORDER TO FILL HER UP.

IS THIS THE HEAD GASKET LEAKING???? HOW CAN I FIX IT WITHOUT DISASSEMBLING???? WHAT ARE THE REPROCUSSIONS OF THIS LEAKAGE????

THANKS A MILLION


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

oil in radiator not good! It might be a head gasket as you say. How does your oil look? is there coolent in the oil? If so it may be a cracked block or head.... I am talking from auto experience not tractor though.. good luck


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

LONESTARDESIGNS, yes more than likely and most probably the problem is a bad (probably rusted through) head gasket. If you have oil in the antifreeze/coolant; chances are VERY likely that you have antifreeze/coolant in the oil. If this is the case; the oil will have a light colored pudding apperance. This can restrict or stop up the oil lubrication system and cause an even worse problem if not catastrophic failure of the engine. (read spun crank & rod bearings) You need to repair the head gasket which is more than just replacing it. You will need to clean all of the crud out of the engine cooling passages and oil passages/internals. The cylinder head must be properly checked for flatness (i.e. a true flat gasket surface with no corrosion pits or anomalies). While you have the head off; may as well send it out to a shop to have it generally inspected for any other problems (i.e. cracks) Not trying to be over kill here.........just want to see you do the job just ONCE. The rest of the engine is a judgement call. If the oil pressure was good, hopefully there is no excessive wear on the rod and crank bearings, cam, etc. It sure would not hurt to check a few for condition. If you have caught this problem soon enough and the oil looked good; you may be able to get away with just replacing the head gasket. If it is worse than expected; it may be time for a rebuild. There are some "half ass" fixes such as radiator/cooling system sealants like Bar's Stop Leak that might get you more time out of the engine but I would not recommend them. You will have to be the judge of that and go accordingly. Just bear in mind if you do it right the first time, you usually only have to do it once. Good luck and hope you can fix it on the cheap.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, hate to bear the bad news, but I don't think it is the head, or gasket. I could be wrong,[Any of the N experts out there?] but acording to my charts in the manual, and just having had a TON of motors apart, there is realy no oil flow to the head, or deck on a flat head motor. So unless you are pumping ALOT of oil into the chambers[eaven more then mine ] I would think you have a block problem. I hope I am wrong, but I think you got some work ahead of you.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LONESTARDESIGNS _
> *I HAVE A N MODEL TRACTOR MADE IN 1946, RUNS GREAT, STARTS GREAT, PULLS WELL, GETS A LITTLE HOT AFTER A LONG WORKOUT, BUT I HAVE BEEN NOTICING MORE AND MORE OIL IN THE RADIATOR FLUID. WHEN I PUT ANITFREEZE IN THE OTHER NIGHT IT TOOK ME ABOUT TEN MINUTES TO GET THE BROWN SLUDGE OUT OF THE TOP OF THE FLUID IN ORDER TO FILL HER UP.
> 
> IS THIS THE HEAD GASKET LEAKING???? HOW CAN I FIX IT WITHOUT DISASSEMBLING???? WHAT ARE THE REPROCUSSIONS OF THIS LEAKAGE????
> ...


Any luck with the tractor? Any update for us?


----------



## Holz Equipment (Feb 15, 2004)

I have just finished a major overhaul on the engine of a 46 9N with oil in the radiator, after carefully checking the block & head we found no other cause except a bad head gasket. We even checked the block under high air pressure & found no leaks. The oil gully on an N tractor does not pass through any part of the water jacket, therefore if the oil tube which serves as the oil gully should develop a leak the oil will go back into the oil pan. I would suggest that you replace the head gasket & check the head & block deck for flatness. Hope this helps.


----------

